# SME3 Sattel / Kunstoffabdeckung unter der Sattelspitze abgefallen



## Hike_O (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ergon,

an meinem schwarzen SME3-S Sattel ist bei einer Tour leider die grüne Kunststoffabdeckung auf der Unterseite der Sattelspitze abgefallen. Leider habe ich den Verlust erst zu Hause bemerkt und nun ist die Abdeckung natürlich futsch.
Der Sattel ist keine 6 Monate alt, bzw. habe ich den Sattel am 10.04.2015 beim Fachhändler erworben.
Es mag sich vielleicht blöd anhören, aber ich möchte auf diese Abdeckung nicht verzichten.
Soll ich mich an den Händler wenden um den Sattel tauschen/ reparieren zu lassen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo Hike_O,

da die Abdeckung zum einen eine Schutzfunktion vor Schmutz hat aber auch das Aufschultern angenehmer machen soll, können wir verstehen, dass du darauf nicht verzichten möchtest. Es ist natürlich ärgerlich, dass diese abgefallen ist; das sollte nicht vorkommen! Schicke daher doch bitte eine PN mit deinem Namen und deiner Anschrift. Wir senden dir die Abdeckung dann umgehend zu, sodass du nicht auf deinen SME3 verzichten musst!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ergon-Team,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
PN ist unterwegs.
Aber wie bekomme ich die neue Abdeckung so befestigt, dass sie nicht direkt wieder abfällt?
Wenn ich die neue Kappe einfach draucstecke hält es vermutlich nicht lange. 
Zudem sind Klebereste an der Stelle zu sehen, wo die Kappe eigentlich sitzt.
Muss da evtl. etwas verklebt werden?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo Hike_O,

Die Abdeckung ist unterwegs zu dir. Zur Befestigung solltest du definitiv ein paar Tropfen eines starken Kleber aufbringen. Dazu bitte erst die alten Klebereste entfernen. Falls es wieder Erwarten nicht funktionieren sollte, kannst du den Sattel natürlich über deinen Händler einschicken.

Viele Grüße vom Ergon-Team!


----------



## Hike_O (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo nochmal,

die Abdeckung ist heute angekommen. Passt wunderbar, vielen Dank!
Hier mal ein Bild der Abdeckung samt Sattel.






Mir ist die Nut (Pfeil nach Links) im Sattel und das Gegenstück in der Abdeckung (Pfeil Rechts & Oben) aufgefallen, nachdem sich die Abdeckung bei dem Versuch sie ohne großen Druck aufzustecken immer wieder gelöst hat.
Vermutlich hat sich meine verlorengegangene Abdeckung an der Stelle irgendwie gelöst, da sie beim letzten Aufschultern lockerer war als sonst. Das Spiel war allerdings so minimal, dass ich mir dabei nichts besonderes gedacht habe...beim nächsten Aufschultern war die Kappe weg. Mit etwas Druck bekommt man Nut und Feder auch ineinander, aber ohne Kleber ist die Verbindung irgendwie zu unsicher.
Und Vorsicht falls die Abdeckung schon etwas wackeln sollte.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo Hike_O,

freut uns zu hören, dass dein SME3-S nun wieder so ist, wie er sein soll. Danke für dein ausführliches Feedback, werden wir im Auge behalten!

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!


----------



## FredosEnduros (6. August 2015)

Hallo! Bei meinem SME 3 ist mir eine der Streben aus der hinteren Haltung gesprungen. Wie bekomm ich die wieder rein ohne den Sattel einzuschicken? Danke! Fred


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. August 2015)

Hallo @FredosEnduros!

Das Rail bekommst du so nicht in die Aufnahme zurück gedrückt. Bei der Herstellung übernimmt die Montage des Rails eine spezielle Maschine. Dh du musst den Sattel auf jeden Fall einschicken. Um ggf. längere Wartezeiten zu vermeiden, schicke ich dir unsere Adresse per PN zu, damit du den Sattel direkt an uns schicken kannst. Da wir eine der besagten Maschinen bei uns um Vertrieb haben, können wir dir ein neues Rail einbauen und den Sattel dann umgehend wieder zurück senden.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (24. August 2015)

Hallo, an meinem Ergon Carbon Sattel ist die Carbonstrebe gebrochen. 




Lohnt es sich den einzuschicken?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. August 2015)

Hallo @Tiger 2001 ,

leider können wir in dem Fall nichts machen. 
Bist du mit dem Sattel gestürzt?

Die Carbon-Rails sind, anders als bei den CroMo und TiNox Rails, nicht nur in die Schale gesteckt, sondern zusätzlich eingeklebt. Da man die Klebereste von dem gebrochenen Rail nicht 100% entfernt bekommt, würde ein neues Rail nicht korrekt in der Schale sitzen und somit keine korrekte Funktion ermöglichen. 

Viele Grüße vom Ergon-Team von der Eurobike!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (28. August 2015)

Hallo,

das ist beim normalen Pedalieren bergauf abgerissen. Ich kann gerne weitere Bilder posten, der Sattel hat nur normale Abnutzungsspuren. Er wurde halt Sommer wie Winter stark genutzt.

Bei einem so hochwertigen und teuren Sattel hätte ich einen solchen Verschleiß (was es ja dann ist), nicht erwartet.

Aber vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Schöne Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mindgame_fr (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

mir ist auch eine Strebe aus eine der Halterungen aus meinem SME3 Pro rausgesprungen. Könnt ihr mir da auch weiterhelfen?

EDIT: ok, habe es mit einer großen Schraubzwinge, einem 2. Mann und viel Kraft doch noch geschafft.

Grüße aus Freiburg


----------



## spunkt (31. Mai 2016)

Bei meinem Sattel hängt diese Abdeckung hinten herunter. Vorne, an der Sattelspitze, hält sie aber noch. Lässt sich das irgendwie reparieren?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo @spunkt81 ,

um welchen Sattel handelt es sich denn genau? Ebenfalls um einen SME3? 
Es wäre hilfreich, wenn du Bilder machen und diese hier posten könntest.

Danke und viele Grüße vom Ergon-Team


----------



## spunkt (1. Juni 2016)

Es handelt sich um einen SM30. Ich habe ein Foto angehängt.

Grüße


----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo @spunkt81 ,

das sollte sich schnell und ohne Einschicken reparieren lassen:

1) Nimm ein 5 Cent Stück (alternativ geht auch ein breiter Schlitzschraubendreher) und stecke es vorne in den Spalt zwischen der Sattelspitze und der weißen Abdeckung.
2) Nun kannst du die Abdeckung vorsichtig abhebeln. Vorsichtig, weil sonst 
3) Säubere nun die Innenseite der Abdeckung und die entsprechenden Aufnahmepunkte am Sattel.
4) Gib ausreichend starken Kleber auf die beiden Kontaktpunkte, dh in die Nut unter den Sattelrails (siehe Pfeil nach links im 5. Post hier im Thread) und das Löchlein an der Sattelspitze für den entsprechenden Stift auf der Abdeckung.
5) Installiere nun wieder die Abdeckung, indem du zuerst die Feder der Abdeckung in die Nut unter den Sattelrails klickst und dann den Stift der Abdeckung in das entsprechende Löchlein an der Sattelspitze drückst.

Falls du dennoch Probleme haben solltest finden wir einen anderen Weg! 


Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!


----------



## fabeltierkater (28. Juli 2016)

@Ergon_Bike : Bei mir ist auch eine Strebe aus der Halterung gesprungen (SME3-M). Kannst du mir da auch weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc4air (17. Juni 2017)

@Ergon_Bike 
Wie beim Kollegen oben ist auch mir die Carbon Strebe gebrochen, an der selben Stelle. Siehe Bild. Ohne Sturz und montiert mit Carbonpaste und Drehmomentschlüssel Hat ein Jahr gehalten und ist jetzt unangekündigt gebrochen. Garantie?

Muss ich auf Ti Rails setzen, wenn mir ein funktionierender Sattel wichtig ist?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. Juni 2017)

Hi @fabeltierkater , den Sattel musst du leider einschicken. Wir können den dann wieder reinmachen, oder tauschen. Kontaktiere bitte deinen Händler, damit der das mit uns abwickelt.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. Juni 2017)

Hi @Mc4air , 

auf dem Sattel sollte noch Garantie sein, sofern er erst ein Jahr alt ist. Einfach zu deinem Händler gehen und der wickelt das mit uns ab. Generell setzen wir in den Gravity Disziplinen nicht mehr auf Carbon Rails, da man gerade beim Downhill fahren gerne mal ungewollte Belastungsspitzen, wie Sturz, oder enorme Kompression hat. 

Lg aus Koblenz


----------

